# Dried, salted green peas



## CyberSlag5k (Nov 9, 2006)

A local market sells these containers of salted, green peas. A container is about half a pound, and I go through one in usually one or two weaks (they're quite tasty). The label has hardly any info on it, though, just that it includes peas, salt, palm oil, and artificial coloring.

My question is, should I cut back on them? I try not to eat TOO many, as they are salted, but is there anything else I should be concerned about? Like is eating too many peas (dried or otherwise) a bad thing?


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmmm, those sound pretty good.
I would like to know this too.
I'd rather snack on something like that if its good for me and tastes good, rather than sour cream and onion chips.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Nov 9, 2006)

They're amazing, and they only cost $1 from the stand I buy them from. Check a local farmer's market, if you've got one nearby.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 9, 2006)

Hehe. None that I know of. I live in a big city in Canada. We're actualy the fastest growing city in Canada.

There used to be a little farmland area right across the street from me, cause I live in the new big houses. But now its completely gone and has been replaced by about 20 houses.... so far, and a movie theatre.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 9, 2006)

Are they the wasabi peas?


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 9, 2006)

I used to snack on those too back home.  Since they are loaded with salt, it's best to drink a lot of water to flush it out. However, bear in mind that taking a lot of salt as well as drinking a lot of water depletes the body's potassium supplies.  To replenish them, consider some potassium-rich foods like bananas or food supplement tablets.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 9, 2006)

I LOVE the Wasabi Peas, which I think, while hotter, are probably similar to the peas you're enjoying.

I would treat them like slightly healthier potato chips - enjoy in moderation.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 9, 2006)

I have been wondering about calorie counts for those things too.  I bought wasabi beans at a bulk food place, and they are great.  So they must be bad for me, right?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know how bad they are calorie-wise, & let's face it - peas & beans are good for you in many ways.  I would think the unhealthiest part about dried salted &/or Wasabi peas would probably be the sodium content.


----------



## John Teal (Feb 10, 2009)

I looked around on the web (now some two years after the last post on this thread) and found this; a link for green peas. If we accept that the water is not an issue, what's not factored in then is the palm oil which is typically not great. Hopefully, this is small (they are sooo good!).

1 cup =
Calories 117 
Carbohydrates 21.g
Protein 8g


Hope this helps.


----------

